# 600 amp Meter Base



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks tight in there if you have an underground feed. Getting to the top looks challenging.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Looks tight in there if you have an underground feed. Getting to the top looks challenging.


The power company is doing parallel but are connecting to the bottom side. I will come out of the top on the sides and the very top.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The power company is doing parallel but are connecting to the bottom side. I will come out of the top on the sides and the very top.


I did not know the PoCo would let it feed line in the bottom and load out the top. Actually, I always thought it was a requirement to have the line at the top.

Now I know better :thumbsup:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I did not know the PoCo would let it feed line in the bottom and load out the top. Actually, I always thought it was a requirement to have the line at the top.
> 
> Now I know better :thumbsup:


I have been been dealing my my PoCo lately and here is what they require for underground feed. A meter base with line lugs offset to the left of the socket so they can just wire straight into them without looping. I also found some all-in-ones where they bus the top line lugs to the bottom of the meter socket which they would also accept.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I did not know the PoCo would let it feed line in the bottom and load out the top. Actually, I always thought it was a requirement to have the line at the top.
> 
> Now I know better :thumbsup:


Apparently they designed these so that the ct's read the load when the load is at the top. I spent 20 minutes there and no one seemed to know anything. Finally an engineer came and said put the load on the top and that makes it easier for them. The ct's are set to read it that way.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice that you have hubs on the top, around here they dont allow hubs in the top of the ct cabs. 
Is that Dominion power down there?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> Nice that you have hubs on the top, around here they dont allow hubs in the top of the ct cabs.
> Is that Dominion power down there?


It is a cooperative in this particular area and it is called Piedmont- we had 3 power company's but Duke & Progress joined forces so now we have 2.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The problem is that there are only double lugs but the utility gave me some triple lugs and the hubs for the top. My supplier said his cost was $750 for this unit.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

What are you feeding?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> What are you feeding?


600 amp resi service-- 3 - 200 amp panels


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Other then the location of the K.O.s that will look a hell of a lot nicer then the ct cabinet. I wonder if my utility has them on their approved meter list.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> Other then the location of the K.O.s that will look a hell of a lot nicer then the ct cabinet. I wonder if my utility has them on their approved meter list.


I agree it is very small compared to the CT cabinets. I think it will look okay. I am not crazy about coming out at the top but what can you do....


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you have the catalog # on that monster? I would love to stop using CT cabs if NSTAR will allow that...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricmalone said:


> Do you have the catalog # on that monster? I would love to stop using CT cabs if NSTAR will allow that...


They gave me the unit without the box so there is no number. The # they gave me was 9810-9507 . I believe that was correct. When I go to the Milbank website that number just shows a can and that can is 6" deep. I am not sure but make sure they pre wire it to the power company specs.

The dimension are 30x18x12


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is the first I have seen these. Self contained but $813.20 from the power company. This is single phase and they make them in 3 phase. I like the compact setup. It is the size of a 320 amp meter base but much deeper for the CT's which you can see in the 3rd photo


What size wire do the original lugs go up,?they look Really small.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks pretty tight for a couple 350's. I think I will stick with a ct can if I have anything to say about it(which I'm sure I don't)


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I did not know the PoCo would let it feed line in the bottom and load out the top. Actually, I always thought it was a requirement to have the line at the top.
> 
> Now I know better :thumbsup:


When we do CT cans, the power companies over here want the lugs closest to their conduit entry. Bottom, top, it doesn't matter. We'll flip CT's over if necessary.

The white dot on CT's point toward the line side. I can see Dennis' point down.


----------

